# It's time!



## valeca (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, it's officially that time of year--NaNoWriMo!

Sign up's begin today (although apparently they aren't quite ready this morning), and writing will start Nov. 1.  A reminder for people with accounts from previous years--you will still need to register for 2006.

When the boards open, I'll be setting up the WritingForums.com Team thread again, so don't forget to drop in and let us know you're joining the madness.  (I'll be sure to post a link here).

I hope to see a lot of familiar faces from here!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Good luck to everyone, happy plotting!


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been waiting for the site to update _all day_ and it hasn't! I'm getting really impatient. It's my first year, and I'm so excited. How many years have you done it, Valeca?


----------



## valeca (Oct 1, 2006)

3rd year for me, 4th nano novel.  I did two the first year...but only 'cause I'm insane.  

Yeah, it's hard waiting, but everything should be up and running by midnight tonight (likely before then, though).   42,000 people signed up in 2004, an estimated 55,000 in 2005, so I'd expect there to be a crash or two before things run smoothly in 2006.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 1, 2006)

hah, a crash or two? They'll probably run out of bandwidth.

I want to do two novels. I have two story ideas, and I can't wait another whole year just to write about the second one!


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been waiting for the site to update, checking every now and then from university during the _long_ course of the day. It's already October the 2nd at my place...


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah it's 2:20pm on October 1st!! *cries* THE ANTICIPATION! IT KILLS! Maybe they forgot... or got drunk last night. Someone call the President! no wait... he's useless. Quick, someone call someone useful! We need answers!!

No but seriously.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 1, 2006)

It's still the 1st here, and I check the site like every five minutes (I'm Easily distracted...)

I want it to update really badly.


----------



## DaveP (Oct 1, 2006)

It's the 2nd here... And still no update Arrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't want to wait until tomorrow...

:cry:

This is too much.


----------



## journyman161 (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, nothing's happened yet - maybe we're all a bit impatient? (or they're in some wierd time zone? :grin


----------



## valeca (Oct 1, 2006)

It's open now, ladies and gents!  The boards have been cleared; everything looks so...virgin.  

Get to signing up!


----------



## journyman161 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did that... Is there a WF group from alst year or does it need to be resetup? Had a look the other day & couldn't see it


----------



## valeca (Oct 2, 2006)

As promised:

The Link To Our Thread

Anti-up.

Edit:  In case you want to find the team link on your own, we're listed under _Writing Groups and Clubs_ found about halfway down the main forum page.


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 2, 2006)

Signed up.


----------



## DaveP (Oct 2, 2006)

Signed up! And looking forward to it. \\/


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 2, 2006)

All signed up and posted on the other forum too.  Horray me?


----------



## valeca (Oct 2, 2006)

You have a different siggy over there this year, Blond.  I didn't expect it.

Soooo, how is everyone's planning going?  Too early to tell?  Have oodles of info stored away already?


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 2, 2006)

I've started. Have I made a mistake, lol?


----------



## valeca (Oct 2, 2006)

As long as it's just plotting and not the actual writing, no.  Actual writing doesn't start until Nov. 1.


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 2, 2006)

So... is this the year I'm supposed to do my meta-novel?  The novel about writing a novel about writing a novel?


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 2, 2006)

Lol! I just had to delete what I'd written^^ Never mind, though, haha. Thanks^^


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 2, 2006)

hah Fantasy! You started early I guess?

I'm so excited, I've signed up. Though I'm not under my usual "Alice" name, sorry guys! I will post under our thread though, so you all can know to look out for me.

I'm outlining my plot and characters, I want to be ready. Of course... I already got stuck on the plot.

Alice


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 2, 2006)

So uhh.... last night before bed (a bad idea BTW) I was brainstorming ideas for my NaNo novel.

And I got nothin'.
I'm feeling a little discouraged.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 2, 2006)

I've waited and waited, and now I'm off.

I'm doing the four short story concept I mentioned earlier. Just in case, here it is again. Four stories of 12,500 words each in four genres with each one being a self contained story but centered around an item that spans all four. I have my object and I have my four genres; Fantasy, Action-Adventure, Horror, and Sci-Fi.

I need to flesh out a very few specifics for each of the stories, but other than that and characters, there isn't much more I'll do until actual writing starts. The first year I over plotted, the second year I struggled with some plotting, so this year I'm trying it with next to none.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 2, 2006)

Yay Selorian! Sounds like a kick-ass idea to me and I'll be interested to hear how it turns out! Keep us posted!


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 2, 2006)

How do you over plot, Selorian?

RH: No ideas huh? Well, what I did is pick up old novel ideas I had, and never used. There has been one particularly that I've had around forever, so I choose that one to finally knock it out of the way. Why not just think of a character and try to fit a plot around them? Creating something that would cause them problem. a lot of people can do that, but as for me, my characters are based around my plot.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 2, 2006)

NaNo is all about breaking the bonds of procrastination, over thinking, and editing to actually write 50,000 words in a month. For me, if I put too much thought into the plot I find myself unable to write with the abandon needed to finish in a month. So that is where I can over plot.


----------



## valeca (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's my progress on plotting so far.  It's mostly setting related because I wouldn't let myself work on actual plot until the first...ok the 31st of Sept., but hey, I couldn't wait any longer.  The strain was too much.

(It's a little blurry to hide my insane ramblings.  Heh)

We also have a new addition to the NaNo affair in our household.  Our oldest daughter has joined NaNoWriMo's Young Writers Program!  Her word count goal will be probably around 5k...being that she's only 10.  Second generation NaNo's...weird.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 2, 2006)

interesting doodles, Valeca 

My plotting involves...well duh, plotting. I just need to briefly know what I'm cover, the major stuff I can work out in the middle of the night when I'm high on adrenaline. I need to flesh my characters out also. That’s the only thing that’s really worrying me, my characters will probably be flat. Oh, and my lack of setting is aggravating. I don't know how I got away with it, but after all these years of writing, I'm still horrible and plunking out setting in a decent way...

I'm trying to bring some others into NaNo. But its mostly people who will look at it, sign up, then not do it. Too bad. What I'm really excited about, is the local parties. I want to make new friends!


----------



## DaveP (Oct 2, 2006)

You can definitely over lot, especially with such a tight time constraint as Nano. I'm the same as Solorian in that I need to write with quite an amount of abandon to get that many words on paper in 4 weeks. Trying to stick to a plot and write around that can hinder rather than help sometimes.


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 2, 2006)

I think I'm generally going in blind, I have some plotting done but nothing specific, I've found when I lay down the specific movements of my story I begin to have difficulty writing it. So I have a basic principal, a list of names and four years of backlogged ideas that I've never used.


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 3, 2006)

valeca said:
			
		

> Here's my progress on plotting so far.  It's mostly setting related because I wouldn't let myself work on actual plot until the first...ok the 31st of Sept., but hey, I couldn't wait any longer.  The strain was too much.
> 
> (It's a little blurry to hide my insane ramblings.  Heh)



They look better than mine would....



> We also have a new addition to the NaNo affair in our household.  Our oldest daughter has joined NaNoWriMo's Young Writers Program!  Her word count goal will be probably around 5k...being that she's only 10.  Second generation NaNo's...weird.



Well!  Now I'm going to have to make the pre-start party.  No way I can miss out on her auspicious startup.  Personally... I think she can make 10K.

Give her my best (and everyone else too).


----------



## valeca (Oct 3, 2006)

I think she can, too, but we don't want to overwhelm her in her inaugural attempt.  Her suggestion was a mere 500!  She's probably going to be handwriting, too--her typing is only slightly slower than Cliff's.  

If you're coming, it'll have to be beforehand 'cause I work evening shift on Hallowe'en.  Aren't I the lucky one.

GPalmer, I've done it blind, and it does work for some.  Let us know if you come up with anything before the 31st, though!


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 3, 2006)

Val: Hallowe'en isn't a viable day.  I'm thinking earlier than that.  A week or more.  I'll throw some details your way if I'm able.


----------



## Abscon (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok...I just joined. Im doin it... I think.

Plot: 0%
Characters: 0%
Wordcount: 0/50000

Not completly hyped yet... Ill try to get into it more. Good luck everyone else 

Edit: Hey, with this post, my title is now: "Writer." Yaay...
My username is Callidus:
*callidus : * _ clever, dextrous, experienced, skilful / cunning, sly.

my username finder is a latin wordlist. Abscon is a short for Absconditus, Wich means Hidden/Concealed 

_


----------



## valeca (Oct 3, 2006)

Well duh, DF.  All Hallows Eve ain't good for me either.  I meant come before that day, silly goose.

Abscon--Good to have you aboard!  Best of luck to you.


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 3, 2006)

and the name calling begins.

haha.

silly goose.


----------



## kagechaos (Oct 3, 2006)

name calling?

is this directly from your NaNo Virgin guide by any chance?


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 3, 2006)

*whistles*


----------



## kagechaos (Oct 3, 2006)

You should be more specific about the type of whistle. There are sooooo many kinds of whistles!!

*For example:
*1. Avoiding suspicion.
2. Letting someone know they are attractive.
3. Whistling a song of some sort. (Occassionally, this applies to #1)
4. Just whistling.


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Avoiding suspicion.

as for number 2, I don't whistle, I get whistled _at_


----------



## kagechaos (Oct 3, 2006)

silverwriter said:
			
		

> as for number 2, I don't whistle, I get whistled _at_



Indeed.


----------



## murdershewrote2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in...the fun has arrived on the WF team..hehe


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Oct 3, 2006)

WOOO! i joined again. i forgot (I CANNOT BELEIVE I FORGOT!!!!!)

as of yet i have NO IDEA as to what im doing. but i feel like im going to burst (with exitment...dont worry, you dont have to start cleaning up my exploded head yet. wait till november .... better hire a cleaning crew...)




woooo!!!

good luck everyone !!!


the feeling if you do it

to qoute katherine willows: King Kong on Cocaine..




times 1,000,000



at least thats what i felt like. i finished at like 12 (midnight) and stayed up for the entire night, then went to school fresh as a daisy (a shower helped) hehehehehehe




im exited. (i spelled that wrong didnt i?)


----------



## valeca (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know why, but I'm getting this vibe that crazy dude is...excited or something. 

In case anyone is interested, this year donations will fund children's libraries in Viet Nam.  Last year's goal of $160,000 was met and libraries were built in Laos.  This year's goal is $200,000!  Creative insanity for a good cause--what could be better?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Oct 4, 2006)

WOOO!!!



i have two similys i want to work in 


ooh somthing super glue themed has to happen in my story


----------



## Abscon (Oct 4, 2006)

I know i know.. You can have the hero insert superglue into the bad guys gun.
The bad guy: YOU'RE A DEAD MAN!! Shoots "Click"
bad guy: Wtf?
Good guy: "Insert catchy line here"

Have a lot of people here done this before?


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol, a month to plan is a crazy amount of time. And valeca, the amount of plotting you've done is crazy^^ (and pointless, lol)

catchy line: 'Hahaha, Dr Bad Guy, looks like your in a STICKY situation. Do you get it, Dr Bad Guy? Sticky - it is a pun, as I have glued the inside of you gun! and glue is sticky! It seems I have won again!'


----------



## valeca (Oct 4, 2006)

Why is it pointless?  Not everyone writes crap novels for NaNo.  Several NaNo novels have been published (or produced was the case with one).


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 4, 2006)

You misunderstand me, lol. You don't need to plan the plot for it not to be crap. I used to think that myself, though. Now I don't. I was persuaded otherwise, lol. 

Basically, no matter how good your plot is, ia shit novel will still be shit (not saying you would write shit, by the way, lol). And I think that plotting and the spontaneity of real creation cannot be compared. If you plot pages and pages before you write, the plot will be somewhat more mechanical (which might not even be noticable). But I do think that, if you write a novel, and by the end, everything has happened as you outlined in a plot, you've failed to write a story. 

But that's just me, you don't have to get defensive about it *hides behind wall*


----------



## Selorian (Oct 4, 2006)

People approach writing in different ways, so what may be pointless to one could be very important to another. And one person can do it both ways for different stories. The person who doesn't see the benefit in both styles is the one missing out.


----------



## murdershewrote2005 (Oct 4, 2006)

Amen to that!!


----------



## valeca (Oct 4, 2006)

Bingo.  I've done it both ways.  And if you read carefully, I said it was mostly setting related.  This NaNo isn't going to take place in a contemporary setting (and infact, the location will in itself be a tertiary character), so research and planning are essential to making the story believable, the history accurate, and the culture as rich as possible (not to mention making it easier for _me_ to navigate the unfamiliar surroundings with ease instead of having to stop to look something up and end up breaking the flow of writing).

There is nothing wrong with winging it...I've done it, and I've chosen not to take that route this year.  Creativity isn't confined to spontaneity, nor does it manifest in the same way for everyone.


----------



## murdershewrote2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Val? Wanna hear something crazy? I got an email from my areas ML, turns out she goes to college with me and we have the same major. Now we're friends...hehe. Woot for NaNo!!


----------



## valeca (Oct 6, 2006)

That's great, msw!  NaNo is how Damien_Frosst and I met a couple of years ago, too.  It's good for people to check out the local groups.  You just never know who you're going to meet!

And yes, that applies to people living in small towns in the middle of nowhere.  There's usually some group or other close by.


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 7, 2006)

Yep.  I've met a few people through NaNo.  Most writers are very cool people - just with weird ideas.


----------



## authorette1983 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am a part of this contest too wtf possesed me


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 10, 2006)

boredom? manic depression? allusions of grandeur?

You can only ask yourelf what possessed you to join. 

As for why on Earth I signed up it is beyond me.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in. 

Now, what to write...


----------



## valeca (Oct 10, 2006)

NaNo demons.  They get you every time.

Welcome aboard, Hawke!  I know you'll come up with something great.


----------



## Beez617 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have decided to join. I'm trying to convince my Creative Writing teacher (High School Level) to consider incorporating NaNoWriMo into our class since there are no set plans for our class.


----------



## bheid1.01 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in.
Time to crush the demons that inhabit me, and learn patience.


----------



## valeca (Oct 12, 2006)

Beez--I don't know if perhaps you've already done this, but this is the page to be giving your teacher:

Excerpt:



			
				NaNoWriMo In Schools said:
			
		

> *Teachers* interested in having their classroom participate should read through the information below and visit the Young Writers Program website. If it sounds like a good fit for your classroom, signup, and we'll send you a Classroom Starter Kit with lots of goodies and incentives to get your students writing. This year, we're debuting a classroom-friendly message board with students and younger writers in mind and a few lesson plans for high-speed novel writing.



Edit:  Oh, and welcome aboard to you both!


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 12, 2006)

NaNo should make the word target bigger. 50 thousand isn't that much


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Oct 12, 2006)

Its enough for me! I don't own a computer and can't to the library everyday! Though, I do enjoy every minute of the madness.


----------



## Ben (Oct 12, 2006)

How's everyone coming along with their ideas? I've started fleshing mine out a bit, but it's still pretty hazy. I thought about winging it, but that probably wouldn't work out too well for me.


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 13, 2006)

I planned everything, but somehow the idea still feels silly... I wonder if 18 days are enough to change the whole concept.


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2006)

That's plenty of time.


----------



## bheid1.01 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say winging it would be the best way to give yourself writers block...

i have a basic skeleton and an end, more than that and i'd get bored with the plot.


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantasy of You said:
			
		

> NaNo should make the word target bigger. 50 thousand isn't that much



In some senses, no, it isn't that much.  But, you've been writing a while, so you've got a different view of it.  To a non-writer, 50K is huge.  Seemingly impossible.

I think 50K is just about right for something like this.  And hey, if you feel like 50K isn't enough words for you in a month, then don't stop when you hit 50K.  Write on until you reach whatever you think the number should be.  After all, NaNo isn't about competing with others, it's about pushing ourselves to do something we might not otherwise do.  Make your own goals and go for those.


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 13, 2006)

I've come up with two plot ideas to use, really stuck on which one to do though. One will involve a lot of research, which frankly, I'm not sure I'd get the time to do, but I'd find it easier to write the other however has the advantage of being based off four years of built up not-used ideas I've had, but would be more of a challenge for me to write .


----------



## Abscon (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmm... Ive pretty much just forgotten about what awaits me in november. I think ill start plotting and actually getting hyped...About now!
Off to make a plot


----------



## Wizard (Oct 16, 2006)

Whew, I haven't been to these forums in a looong time.  However, I am planning out my novel and hope to participate in NaNoWriMo this year.  I have participated twice before and have always failed... but I have never completely planned out the plot before, which I hope to do this year.  It might be easier when you know what direction you're going in.


----------



## IJS (Oct 16, 2006)

I want to join. Out of curiosity: prize of some sort?


----------



## pgoroncy (Oct 16, 2006)

The only prize you get is the joy you get out of writing 50,000 words within a month's time. :wink:


----------



## IJS (Oct 17, 2006)

pgoroncy said:
			
		

> The only prize you get is the joy you get out of writing 50,000 words within a month's time. :wink:



Good stuff. So how do I join?


----------



## pgoroncy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just go to the NaNo site and sign up. 

http://www.nanowrimo.org/


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally settled on a plot.

Something completely different to what I'd been thinking of earlier.


----------



## Novicewriter (Oct 20, 2006)

I am participating as well but haven't come up with a definite story...am fleshing out a few ideas, but nothing etched in stone as of yet.


----------



## Abscon (Oct 20, 2006)

So, what are you guys writing? Im hoping to finish my plot this weekend


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 21, 2006)

> So, what are you guys writing?


I'm writing about my old neighbourhood. Many things happened back then; it would make a wonderful plot with many twists.


----------



## G. Palmer (Oct 21, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> So, what are you guys writing? Im hoping to finish my plot this weekend


 
A legal drama set in a prestigious Manhattan law firm. Completely out of my depth but completely interesting on my part.

And the title: Such brilliance! 

It is: *Manhattan Law*

Genius aint it


----------



## Lucid (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, I signed up. See you guys at the finish line.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 25, 2006)

I made the mistake of picking a plot that involves a lot of forethought and planning. It invovles terrorists and those racing to stop them unleashing a devastating attack.

But I'm getting there.


----------



## richie (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi all!
First time I join NaNoWriMo, hope I can make it in time.
Also, this pre-NaNoWriMo feeling is certainly cool.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 27, 2006)

> Also, this pre-NaNoWriMo feeling is certainly cool.


 Not much more of that left.


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 27, 2006)

3 days to go on my part of the world.


----------



## Jollster (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm writing about a thing in a room. I've hardly thought about it since about October 1st so my ideas about actually planning it this year look a bit silly, again.


----------



## Solace (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my first year doing NaNo, and I'm not planning. I can't plan most of my stories, or I lose touch with it. I'm weird like that. Heh.

I think I'll just use some random name and see what comes out of it. Sometimes I'll see a name and go, "Story! Sic it!" and it comes to me. Other times... not so easy.

Yeah, that was totally random. Oh, well. That's my NaNo plan.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 29, 2006)

Less than 48 hours to go!


----------



## Abscon (Nov 1, 2006)

And were there... I wanted to wait up till midnight last night, but ended up falling asleep. Tonite however i am determined to stay up to about 3, and write. So far so good: 600 words


----------



## wmd (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, here we are the first day of my very first nano.

I have not written anything yet, and here I am procrastinating at the message boards. I tried to get on the message board at nanowrimo.com and it was really slow. I guess so many people on there right now.

I am going to start writing any minute now and get down at least 2000 words before I go to bed. (honest, I really am).

Allright, I will check in later.


----------



## Hell's Angel (Nov 2, 2006)

Just started after a history paper.  School night, so, unfortunately, see sig for the less-than-desired word count.


----------



## Omnisu (Nov 2, 2006)

6396. And I set my goal at 60k, because it devides into 30 so much nicer.


----------



## wmd (Nov 2, 2006)

Well my word count for yesterday was 501.. I have not started writing today, because I just got home from work, and I have to bath my son. After that I will kick out some writing. I need to catch up.

The good news is that those 501 words only took me about 20 minutes, so if I can get some good steady writing time I can catch up and even exceed where I am supposed to be right now.

The easy part is that I am writing a nonsense dares novel, so I can pretty much throw in some random ass scenes as my MC's follow the plot.


----------



## wmd (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Do you wanna chop me up, feed me to the poor?
> (Good luck with that, my folk aren't fond of cannibalism.)_


 
Hells Angel.. I love that quote, but if you are taking it from The Departed it is a little off.



> You want him to chop me up and feed me to the poor, is that want you want?


 
DiCaprio rocked that movie. I think it will be nominated for Best Picture, Best Director, and Best Supporting Actor for both DiCaprio and Nicholson. Probably best screenplay too.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Nov 2, 2006)

I unfortunately could not start from the first day-- only achieving a few hundred words (about 544+). But today I proudly have achieved 3,048 at this given time. Still in the first chapter, though I am upset at certain areas of quality. But other than those minor bumps in the road, i am rathe rplease so far. not my best work, but... it is NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Omnisu (Nov 2, 2006)

8414. My only concern so far is that I'm going to run out of story before I hit 50k.


----------



## wmd (Nov 2, 2006)

Kira the wanderer said:
			
		

> I unfortunately could not start from the first day-- only achieving a few hundred words (about 544+). But today I proudly have achieved 3,048 at this given time. Still in the first chapter, though I am upset at certain areas of quality. But other than those minor bumps in the road, i am rathe rplease so far. not my best work, but... it is NaNoWriMo.


 
Like you said.. It's Nano, you cant worry about quality.

I am not worrying about quality at all. In fact I have not written in a long ass time, and I am using this nano to slap my muse back to life. I figure if I can get 50k out then something might be flowing by the end of the month that will get me going with some other quality stuff.


----------



## Omnisu (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## JLHartfield (Nov 3, 2006)

For some reason, even though I have had the most hectic few months EVER, I've been sucked into NaNo once more. I'm doing pretty well so far.

Current Word Count: 21,192/50,000


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Nov 3, 2006)

crap, i havnt started yet >.< just got home a couple of hours ago (was in athens) and i completly forgot about Nano!!!!


im starting tommorow (i hope)


----------



## wmd (Nov 3, 2006)

JLHartfield said:
			
		

> For some reason, even though I have had the most hectic few months EVER, I've been sucked into NaNo once more. I'm doing pretty well so far.
> 
> Current Word Count: 21,192/50,000


 

A hectic few months and you already have 21k? How the hell do you do it?

I really need to catch up.


----------



## Hakeem (Nov 4, 2006)

> A hectic few months and you already have 21k? How the hell do you do it?


I'm wondering that as well.

I only have 4000 done so far.


----------



## JLHartfield (Nov 4, 2006)

Honestly? I'm not sure. I set everything aside and just took the first few days (and nights) to just pound out as much as I could, because I knew that by two weeks into it, I'd get really busy again and I won't have as much time to write.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Nov 4, 2006)

wmd said:
			
		

> Like you said.. It's Nano, you cant worry about quality.
> 
> I am not worrying about quality at all. In fact I have not written in a long ass time, and I am using this nano to slap my muse back to life. I figure if I can get 50k out then something might be flowing by the end of the month that will get me going with some other quality stuff.


I do care though, I want something I can say "Hey, even though its a NaNoWriMo project, it came out pretty decent!" about. I would like to edit it nicely as well, instead of being stuck with a nonsensical peice of babble.


----------



## Abscon (Nov 4, 2006)

Sunday morning: 2:02 Am. 
Status: Caffinated and activated
Wordcount:7015
Goal for sunday:10000
Good luck everyone 

(There are people on the NaNo forums who allready have 66K... Scary:-D)


----------



## wmd (Nov 4, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Sunday morning: 2:02 Am.
> Status: Caffinated and activated
> Wordcount:7015
> Goal for sunday:10000
> ...


 
I can barely get on the Nano Forums... so instead of prcrastinating there, I do it here. :lol:


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 5, 2006)

Bleh. I've been dragged down by end of semester assignments. I have three to deliver by Friday (one's due tomorrow, 2000 words on conscription in Vietnam and I haven't started it yet).


----------



## JLHartfield (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't get any writing done today. Too many other things to do. Some people just don't understand. *sigh*. Anyway, it's times like these I'm glad I'm a little ahead of where I should be, because now I won't have to write like mad to catch up again. It's harder to catch up when you've fallen behind than to get it done early.


----------

